# Ok, a bathroom scale question....



## tjw1971 (May 23, 2006)

I know this probably sounds silly, but my curiousity (and my g/f's too) is piqued. Have any of you (men or women) weighed yourselves on the typical household bathroom scale as you approached or exceeded 300lbs. - and what were your results?

I mean, most of them read only up to 300lbs. unless you buy a new model that goes higher.... but did you get an accurate reading (eg. went past the 0 mark and stopped on 40, accurately showing you as 340lbs.), or did it just stop short at some preset limit? Did anyone actually break one before?

(One of my ex g/f's was afraid to weigh herself after her parents refused to let her use their scale, saying she might break it. But I wonder if that's more of a myth than reality.)


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (May 23, 2006)

most typical scales will go past the 300lb mark...meaning in most cases it will go past the zero again....its hard to break a scale but you can screw up the springs lol


----------



## Morbid (May 25, 2006)

I actually snapped one before.. they had a version made out of pexiglass on top of a scale.. where it read your weight digitally on it... well it didnt work out so well when it said it went to 300 lbs and i was 690 just seeing if it would digitally go up to my weight.. then i heard it crack... i looked down and the pexiglass was stress cracked....

Morbid :bow:


----------



## imfree (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Guy's,
I bought a Taylor digital on clearance at Wal-Mart for $20.00 in
1999, when I weighed 271. It's capacity is 300lbs. It's readings are a 
little unstable 'cuz I cracked the top, but it digitally reads past 400. I 
stay pretty close to 400 these days and the scale is reading nearly the 
same as the doctor's.
A fat woman on a scale is my second favorite fettish. My ultimate 
favorite is an over-300lb gal in a bikini! Rrrrrrrrrrrroar!!!! The sight of an 
over-300lb gal weighing herself in a bikini would probably kill this 51 year-
old dog!!!
Edgar


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2007)

No one likes dead dogs, Edgar.


----------



## imfree (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, Jes. I'll just have to be careful if I should ever get 
that lucky! LOL


----------



## Imp (Feb 11, 2007)

tjw1971 said:


> I know this probably sounds silly, but my curiousity (and my g/f's too) is piqued. Have any of you (men or women) weighed yourselves on the typical household bathroom scale as you approached or exceeded 300lbs. - and what were your results?
> 
> I mean, most of them read only up to 300lbs. unless you buy a new model that goes higher.... but did you get an accurate reading (eg. went past the 0 mark and stopped on 40, accurately showing you as 340lbs.), or did it just stop short at some preset limit? Did anyone actually break one before?
> 
> (One of my ex g/f's was afraid to weigh herself after her parents refused to let her use their scale, saying she might break it. But I wonder if that's more of a myth than reality.)



The farther to the extreme you get on any measuring instrument, the less reliable it becomes, so on a 300-pound scale there's really a lot of doubt as to how accurately someone who is 300 pounds would be weighed. It has to do with the tension in the spring, energy lost in spinning the little dial, blah, blah, blah.

The little tick marks on the dial are really just approximations. To be accurate they should hav emore distance between them out on the extremes. So, there's no telling the true distance that little wheel will turn with another 40 pounds added past the extreme.

To borrow from Tommy Boy, get you another a scale.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 13, 2007)

I used one that weighed up to 300, I weighed 340 according to it for the longest but I wasn't losing weight on my diet.

So I bought one accurate up to 400 only to find to my dismay it was more than the up to 300 said.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sam got on a bathroom scale at a friend's place that had numbers up to something like 300 (might have been 280). She was pregnant and well over 400 lbs at the time. It was an analog scale with the little numbers-on-a-wheel that spins around, not a digital model. When she stepped on it, it went right to the end of the dial and... stayed there. Even when she got off! It was just stuck. So be gentle with those scales, folks!  

Brenda


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2007)

My experience has been that the higher off the extreme end you go, the farther off the weight is, and generally to the low end... not the high. 

For instance, I'd expect a 300 lb analog scale to weigh me somewhere around 360-375, and I'm around 415 or something. 

The last digital I was on that was rated to 350 gave me an "error" reading when I got on it.  Just short of "one person at a time" notice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Just how accurate is it to stand on two scales, one for each foot and sum the two together?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Just how accurate is it to stand on two scales, one for each foot and sum the two together?




I wondered about that as well, but I figure unless you're perfectly on center for both, you have to potential of being way off? I guess if you could get an accurate reading elsewhere then test it out you might know. 

I'd think, in theory, it should work?


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 15, 2007)

never tried it, but my physics teacher always said that it was an excellent way to weigh yourself


----------



## Warrior (Aug 5, 2012)

Has anyone new experiences with this kind of scales???


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 7, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Has anyone new experiences with this kind of scales???



Which sort of scales is that? Two scales with a board between? Or did a link get dropped?


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

LivingXL.com has scales that weigh up to 1000 lbs. Mine holds up to 550, I believe. There's quite a number of choices and a varied price range. Mine talks too.


I fucking hate necroposting.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 8, 2012)

The talking 550-lb one is available on Amazon for about $35 last I checked, which was because I'm a feeder on a budget, damnit!


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr. Shaky Leggs, here, has ordered this nice Taylor 7081, rated 550 lbs, from Quick Medical and hopes this projector scale will be able to weigh him, shakes and all. Quick has an excellent price at the moment! A cheap Taylor I bought at Wal Mart, on clearance, was rated to 300 lbs, but worked flawlessly to over 400, so I'm hoping the 7081 will be as good! 

View attachment Scale taylor 7081 wb md.jpg


----------



## zipper21 (Aug 8, 2012)

I just jump out of the truck when i cross the scales at the landfill.... its usually pretty close +/- 20lbs .... I'm 310 and it normally drops 300-320lbs when i get out the truck. 

Btw, those scales are rated for 100,000 lbs so they should cover most people


----------



## imfree (Aug 8, 2012)

zipper21 said:


> I just jump out of the truck when i cross the scales at the landfill.... its usually pretty close +/- 20lbs .... I'm 310 and it normally drops 300-320lbs when i get out the truck.
> 
> Btw, those scales are rated for 100,000 lbs so they should cover most people



That sounds pretty good, but if a 550 lbs rated scale needs a 25 lbs of pressure to turn it on, I wonder how much a person would need to weigh just to make a Fairbanks come on???


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2012)

The Orange Mage said:


> The talking 550-lb one is available on Amazon for about $35 last I checked, which was because I'm a feeder on a budget, damnit!


Is that the black one with the gray metal sensors? I find that it's extremely temperamental and can go +/- 5 lbs. if you weigh, walk away, then five minutes later weigh again--also when the batteries run low it's much less reliable. Thinking of getting another because this one seems too HAL-ish to me.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 29, 2014)

Some month ago my girl stepped on a digital scale and it shows error! Analog scales are better, because they can overrotate!


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 1, 2014)

I had to laugh as the household scale would read 2, or 5 lbs once passing 300..lol
Though, I've been using a 1K scale from livingxl to get more accurate readings.


----------



## fallenj05 (Aug 9, 2014)

mine goes up to 420lb


----------

